# Building out of the back Animated Video (Coaches)



## Kai Werring (Aug 25, 2017)

Here is a animated video I made in regards to building out of the back with possession. Typically stage 2/3 drills in regards to U.S Soccer. Typically applied to U11 and up as it assists with postional play.

Hopefully a few new ideas for some coaches will be stirred up through watching.
Thanks.      





Hopefully a few new ideas for some coaches will be stirred up through watching. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 27, 2017)

This is great..  I get it. And if you're coaching a professional team I absolutely agree. But there are somethings I disagree with when you're coaching children. Usually a goalie can't play like field player, hence is why the child became a goalie in the first place. If you're  coaching men then yes; they can do this. I hate watching little kids play around with it front of their own goal, passing back and forth to their goalie etc.. especially if there's no reason. If the child has to because that's the only option then yes, I get it. But why can't a child dribble out of the back if he's got space to do so. And second,  why don't you train better defense so the ball doesn't get in that situation in the first place. Teach kids the offsides trap.. a lost art. Idk,  teach the kid how to steal the ball away from his opponent first.  Third, train the goalie as a field player first, then if you like throw him in to doing this drill. But for the most part even goalies at the highest level suck in their own final third when under pressure and cough up the ball. That's why theyre goalies!!  Cause they suck on the field!!  Goalies have no first touch and suck at passing!!  I believe if I was coach I wouldn't waste my time incorporating my goalie into this drill. In fact I'd teach my kids to be efficient at what they do, retain possession and move the ball quickly, bypass the goalie switch from side to side and using triangles rondos whatever and back up the field. There's never a reason to mess around with the ball in your own final third. It's always more fun to mess  around in your opponents final third. That's just my two cents. I'm not saying it isn't possible to train building out of the back. I'm saying coaches need to stop trying to include their goal keepers into every play..  this is where mistakes happen the most!  And it continues to happen in the best leagues to the best goalies with own teams scoring on themselves for messing around in front of their own goals. Dumb.


----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> This is great..  I get it. And if you're coaching a professional team I absolutely agree. But there are somethings I disagree with when you're coaching children. Usually a goalie can't play like field player, hence is why the child became a goalie in the first place. If you're  coaching men then yes; they can do this. I hate watching little kids play around with it front of their own goal, passing back and forth to their goalie etc.. especially if there's no reason. If the child has to because that's the only option then yes, I get it. But why can't a child dribble out of the back if he's got space to do so. And second,  why don't you train better defense so the ball doesn't get in that situation in the first place. Teach kids the offsides trap.. a lost art. Idk,  teach the kid how to steal the ball away from his opponent first.  Third, train the goalie as a field player first, then if you like throw him in to doing this drill. But for the most part even goalies at the highest level suck in their own final third when under pressure and cough up the ball. That's why theyre goalies!!  Cause they suck on the field!!  Goalies have no first touch and suck at passing!!  I believe if I was coach I wouldn't waste my time incorporating my goalie into this drill. In fact I'd teach my kids to be efficient at what they do, retain possession and move the ball quickly, bypass the goalie switch from side to side and using triangles rondos whatever and back up the field. There's never a reason to mess around with the ball in your own final third. It's always more fun to mess  around in your opponents final third. That's just my two cents. I'm not saying it isn't possible to train building out of the back. I'm saying coaches need to stop trying to include their goal keepers into every play..  this is where mistakes happen the most!  And it continues to happen in the best leagues to the best goalies with own teams scoring on themselves for messing around in front of their own goals. Dumb.


There use to be a guy on the radio who ended his stories with " .... and now you known the rest of the story."  I remember it as a kid. So my story goes something like this: There is a huge struggle ( read fail) with US soccer ( we know this)  to secure,  it's identity, it's training methodology, and it's development of young players starting out at u8 to internationally recognized players. No one seems to have an answer! Then you read something like this guy, .... AND NOW WE KNOW THE REST OF THE STORY. Look up the 01  TFA team when they were U10 / U11 and tell me that a U10 and U11 team can not be taught to play of the back. ( I am sure someone on this forum can give you the link) . I know a  dad like Dr. Richard Hurtz , you all know him  too . He is the guy from U8 to U19 that was always yelling "KICK IT TO JOEY (SUSIE) , (S)HE'S OPEN" OR  when  a defender has no 1v1 skill and plays that "pass" that comes over the top past the mid field to NO ONE. No soccer knowledge and the smart play was back to the keeper. Later in the game again from the sidelines  he yells " GOOD BALL BILLY, GOOD BALL .... UNLUCKY". With this mentality US soccer culture will never change.  Hope no one listens to this guy, and I hope this is not a dad on your team because now you know want he thinks of the keeper!


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> This is great..  I get it. And if you're coaching a professional team I absolutely agree. But there are somethings I disagree with when you're coaching children. Usually a goalie can't play like field player, hence is why the child became a goalie in the first place. If you're  coaching men then yes; they can do this. I hate watching little kids play around with it front of their own goal, passing back and forth to their goalie etc.. especially if there's no reason. If the child has to because that's the only option then yes, I get it. But why can't a child dribble out of the back if he's got space to do so. And second,  why don't you train better defense so the ball doesn't get in that situation in the first place. Teach kids the offsides trap.. a lost art. Idk,  teach the kid how to steal the ball away from his opponent first.  Third, train the goalie as a field player first, then if you like throw him in to doing this drill. But for the most part even goalies at the highest level suck in their own final third when under pressure and cough up the ball. That's why theyre goalies!!  Cause they suck on the field!!  Goalies have no first touch and suck at passing!!  I believe if I was coach I wouldn't waste my time incorporating my goalie into this drill. In fact I'd teach my kids to be efficient at what they do, retain possession and move the ball quickly, bypass the goalie switch from side to side and using triangles rondos whatever and back up the field. There's never a reason to mess around with the ball in your own final third. It's always more fun to mess  around in your opponents final third. That's just my two cents. I'm not saying it isn't possible to train building out of the back. I'm saying coaches need to stop trying to include their goal keepers into every play..  this is where mistakes happen the most!  And it continues to happen in the best leagues to the best goalies with own teams scoring on themselves for messing around in front of their own goals. Dumb.


This is the most ridiculous and uneducated post I've read on this forum so far.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

Yea I'm that dad that thinks keepers aren't as good as field players..  is that wrong?  Is it not true?  Just like I know my own sons capabilities as a field player..  therefore you'll never see my son play keeper cause I'm sure he sucks at it. And don't tell me you never see this happen in the professionals where goalies score on themselves cause they were messing around back there in front of their own goals?  It's true. I'm all about building out of the back when it's done the right way. But all I'm saying is you don't always have to have the keeper involved in every pass


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yea I'm that dad that thinks keepers aren't as good as field players..  is that wrong?  Is it not true?  Just like I know my own sons capabilities as a field player..  therefore you'll never see my son play keeper cause I'm sure he sucks at it. And don't tell me you never see this happen in the professionals where goalies score on themselves cause they were messing around back there in front of their own goals?  It's true. I'm all about building out of the back when it's done the right way. But all I'm saying is you don't always have to have the keeper involved in every pass


Absolutely you are 100% wrong about goalkeepers. Goalkeepers for the most part is the most athletic kids on the team and they have to be good with their feet as much as with their hands.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok. Keep passing back to your goalies unnecessarily. If I was coach then I'll just play a super high press with my attack. Hope you have a guick counter  which you won't because your whole team will be back behind your half line trying to still build out. I'm not saying incorporating your goalie into build out of the back won't work. I'm saying you better have the best goalie and he better have skills. I see it too much where most goals are scored by the goalie making the mistake cause he doesn't have the skill yet of a field player. And once again I'll add that this still happens all the time in professionals no matter what league. Am I wrong?


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

Get Hope Solo. Honestly she was the best goalie ever!!  She was the best and if she was a man she would be the best.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yea I'm that dad that thinks keepers aren't as good as field players..  is that wrong?  Is it not true?  Just like I know my own sons capabilities as a field player..  therefore you'll never see my son play keeper cause I'm sure he sucks at it.


Maybe but it's because it's like training at a completely different sport and one in which you not only have to be a good soccer player on the field (so you can play with your feet) but also have a myriad of other skills since even within GK the technique for catching say a low ball to your feet is different than a ground ball to the corner, different than a long ball, different than a high ball, different than the cross, different than a high ball to the corner, etc....and that's before you get to the myriad of ways to distribute the ball and the conditioning that comes with being a GK.    And just when you think you've nailed down one technique a game happens and there's yet another situation you didn't train for...it's like whack a mole.

There are some coaches out there that don't have a real keeper....they just stick someone in the slot (sometimes expecting them to do what they haven't been trained to do and sometimes to get someone off the field since there's not a whole lot even better but inexperienced players can do in goal).  But if a coach has someone who is both atheletic (our alternate keeper is also the lead striker), is willing to put in the work, and if the coach is willing to nurture them, it makes a real difference to the team....why we see all the looking for a keeper ads here.

Most (sane) kids also don't want to play it.  It's a thankless position that requires a whole lot of work, has a bunch of pressure, and risks injury for sometimes little reward (rare that the keeper is lifted onto the team shoulders for the victory).  DS played a near flawless game over the weekend and did everything he was told to improve upon from the last game but made one stupid mistake on a move he hadn't trained for a while...cost them the game....watching him deal with that is hard.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

And for every good goalie that is good with her or his feet there's always a field player better.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> And for every good goalie that is good with her or his feet there's always a field player better.


Think you are missing the point that the goalkeeper has to be good BOTH with the goalkeeping stuff and with his/her feet.  Not all field players are equal either...better how with the feet...better finisher? better skill moves? better crosses?   goalkeepers don't do much of that.  Better passer...well hope that player is playing at 8 if that's all they can do and if that's all they can do they'll make a sorry 8 at that.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

I agree with that. You gotta be a little crazy to want to be a keeper


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 28, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> Think you are missing the point that the goalkeeper has to be good BOTH with the goalkeeping stuff and with his/her feet.  Not all field players are equal either...better how with the feet...better finisher? better skill moves? better crosses?   goalkeepers don't do much of that.  Better passer...well hope that player is playing at 8 if that's all they can do and if that's all they can do they'll make a sorry 8 at that.


On high level possession teams a goalkeeper without good feet is not going to play much if at all.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> And for every good goalie that is good with her or his feet there's always a field player better.


Playing out of the back leads to some losses and terrible looking goals.  Would you be willing to sit through a season of failure to ensure your kids learned this aspect of the game?  Is watching your team get scored because the forward coughed up the ball, hung their head instead of getting back, and the mids not coming back to help the defense a better way to lose?  Or just keep posting on here for a skilled keeper year after year and cycle out without trying to learn the game correctly.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 28, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> This is the most ridiculous and uneducated post I've read on this forum so far.


It's like some soccer dad time-traveled from a 1980's mid-western AYSO team and started posting here.  Supremely dumb.  Although, if this is THE most ridiculous and uneducated post you've seen, you haven't checked out the Off-topic section.  LOL


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Ok. Keep passing back to your goalies unnecessarily. If I was coach then I'll just play a super high press with my attack. Hope you have a guick counter  which you won't because your whole team will be back behind your half line trying to still build out. I'm not saying incorporating your goalie into build out of the back won't work. I'm saying you better have the best goalie and he better have skills. I see it too much where most goals are scored by the goalie making the mistake cause he doesn't have the skill yet of a field player. And once again I'll add that this still happens all the time in professionals no matter what league. Am I wrong?


No.  You're only wrong with regards to ages above about 9 up to professional.  But yeah, for those U8 games, high press is the way to go, Sir Alex Ferguson.  Press the hell out of that GK and ride your brilliant strategy all the way to the World Cup championships of Region X for third graders. Wohoo!  Myopia FC Elite for the win!


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 28, 2017)

Stop feeding the troll people.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yea I'm that dad that thinks keepers aren't as good as field players..  is that wrong?  Is it not true?  Just like I know my own sons capabilities as a field player..  therefore you'll never see my son play keeper cause I'm sure he sucks at it. And don't tell me you never see this happen in the professionals where goalies score on themselves cause they were messing around back there in front of their own goals?  It's true. I'm all about building out of the back when it's done the right way. But all I'm saying is you don't always have to have the keeper involved in every pass


My daughter is a keeper and has better touch and passing skills than most of the rest of the team.  Also one of the fastest.  She just loves to play keeper, likes diving, and has great hands, thus is a keeper.   The coach wishes the team would play back to her more often.   Makes the other team work more.  Keepers work on their foot skills as much as their hand skills.  Even at the worst, two girls charge the keeper who then pops it back to midfield leaving both girls in the offside position.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 28, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> On high level possession teams a goalkeeper without good feet is not going to play much if at all.


Pep at Man City loaned out and recently just sold Joe Hart because he could not tend goal in a style that his team plays. Which would require him to use his feet.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 28, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> My daughter is a keeper and has better touch and passing skills than most of the rest of the team.  Also one of the fastest.  She just loves to play keeper, likes diving, and has great hands, thus is a keeper.   The coach wishes the team would play back to her more often.   Makes the other team work more.  Keepers work on their foot skills as much as their hand skills.  Even at the worst, two girls charge the keeper who then pops it back to midfield leaving both girls in the offside position.


Some of the keepers that I have and still play with are better athletes than the rest of us.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 28, 2017)

Building out of the back is not just about your goalkeeper.  It's your whole team.  Teams that don't try to build from the back will have "defenders" who's sole job is to stop an attacker and then kick it forward.  Their only job is defense.  They don't help start the attack.  It's effective at a young age.  Then Suzie Thunderfoot moves to a new team because they win all of their games and Mommy Thunderfoot thinks that Suzie is carrying the team.  The new coach sticks Suzie on the bench because she can't actually play soccer.  Then mommy gets mad and moves clubs again or comes up with some excuse as to why they don't play soccer any longer.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

You guys are missing my point. All I'm saying is if there's no reason to pass it to your goalie. Then don't. I see to many teams do it just to do it. I see too many teams resetting when there's no need. If your team is already set in an attacking positions, why is there always that one right back or left back who turns it around to pass back to their goalie?  Then I see the goalie do the stupidest things with the ball. Look go ahead and train your goalies to build out of the back. All I'm saying is don't waste 2 hours of practice on it wasting 5 good players to teach a goalie foot work. Those 5 good players could use that practice time more importantly for off sides trap training or how to guard against set pieces. But you're all right. I'm dumb and you're all smart because building out of the back is all new to you people and the latest trend. I've been building out of the back before you all were in diapers. So take little Susie and Johnny to your SCDL flight one and twos. And stay with the same teams and coaches till your little ones are able to play high school ball. Good for you. I hope they make varsity and you can watch them keep passing back to their goalies when there's absolutely no need at the moment in the game for it. I'll continue to watch my son go the other way up the field. Bye Felicia.


----------



## 310 (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> off sides trap training


Offside, Doc.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> You guys are missing my point. All I'm saying is if there's no reason to pass it to your goalie. Then don't. I see to many teams do it just to do it. I see too many teams resetting when there's no need. If your team is already set in an attacking positions, why is there always that one right back or left back who turns it around to pass back to their goalie?  Then I see the goalie do the stupidest things with the ball. Look go ahead and train your goalies to build out of the back. All I'm saying is don't waste 2 hours of practice on it wasting 5 good players to teach a goalie foot work. Those 5 good players could use that practice time more importantly for off sides trap training or how to guard against set pieces. But you're all right. I'm dumb and you're all smart because building out of the back is all new to you people and the latest trend. I've been building out of the back before you all were in diapers. So take little Susie and Johnny to your SCDL flight one and twos. And stay with the same teams and coaches till your little ones are able to play high school ball. Good for you. I hope they make varsity and you can watch them keep passing back to their goalies when there's absolutely no need at the moment in the game for it. I'll continue to watch my son go the other way up the field. Bye Felicia.


Because they are still learning the game.  And the 5 players aren't teaching the goalie footwork.  That's not how the CalSouth coaching program is set up to work.  The rear defensive team is supposed to be learning the difference between when to pass it back and when to pass it forward, which is a subtlety which takes quite a while to learn.  It's the difference between believing they are out there to learn v. they are out there just to win the game.


----------



## Kai Werring (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> You guys are missing my point. All I'm saying is if there's no reason to pass it to your goalie. Then don't. .


These drills are just to get your team comfortable and in the correct positions during the build up phase.    It's the simple idea that we have more players in our defensive third than the 1-3 attackers they have, especially when we are confident we can use our goalie as another outfield player, 'if' needed.   The whole purpose of the video is just like you said, finding that open individual to take his or her time and space. If they commit more players or begin to 'press' like you said, our objective is to split their lines and escape.  The goalie is a good option as it can draw a forward, then our job is to find that open individual..and the domino effect continues.

This is just a method to the madness of trying to find that individual for a successful build up.  But yes, at times we have to clear it up if these avenues are not being created.   Also, I don't play this style unless I have ALL players capable of doing so, not just a GK.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 28, 2017)

To summarize Dr. Richard Hurtz:
1 - goalies can't play in the field, otherwise they wouldn't be goalies
2 - Don't pass back to the goalie "...if there's no reason."
3 - Goalies suck  even at elite levels
4 - Don't waste field players time by incorporating goalie's into passing drills 
5 - Goalies have no 1st touch and suck at passing
6 - Don't mess around with the back in your own 1/3 (just boot it up field where it is a 50/50 ball & keep fingers crossed)
7 - You don't want goalies involved in plays as that is where accidents happen (the other team scores; we don't want to encourage learning from mistakes)
8 - He knows how to build out of the back (just ask him)
9 - Get Hope Solo, she is available 
10 - etc... etc... etc...
In response: 
1 - People stop feeding the troll
2- Why are we taking someone serious with that screen name? 

I will leave you with this, it is very simple on when to pass back to the goalie, when the goalies tell you to pass the f'ing ball back.  For every time a goalie screws up a pass back, a field player hasn't passed the ball back (x10) and the goalie has to deal with it.  I have seen many occasions of defenders attempting to dribble out of the back double & triple teamed while refining to pass back.  Guess what, doesn't work.  But what do I know.  I am no doctor.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

Never did I say just boot it up the field. My son is not in Cal South. And yes..  I was playing rondos before there was even a name for it people. Training time is important. If you want to spend you whole session on incorporating the goalie to learn how to build out of the back then go ahead. What I'm saying is..  there's more to be learned and if you do this video that was posted it's gonna take up your whole entire practice session. Try it, do it, move on...  I wouldn't dwell on it. You want your son or daughter to be good?  I mean really good??  Get him or her out of situation and surround him or her with better players. And I mean way better players. Stop relying on coaches doing " build out of the back " drills every night. It's not gonna help. Surround your child with talent and watch how fast they learn. The best coaching doesn't work. Playing with better teammates work. And it's a step by step system. Pulisic isn't good cause he got coaching. He's good cause he plays with top players. Surround yourself with success and you can be successful too.


----------



## UCLA BruWins (Aug 28, 2017)

My son is u10 now and they've been building from the back since u8. That first season was brutal in that the kids weren't skilled enough to constantly play back. There were many times I thought we should try to play forward. As you can guess there were many mistakes that led to easy goals and losses.  I can honestly say opposing teams would only score unassisted goals. Fast forward to now where I see very few teams possess the ball better than them. They still need to improve their ball skills since they can get flustered with extremely fast teams pressing. And I still feel at times that the team should go forward more. But what can I say if the team is playing well without the type of athletes that other top teams possess. And as the field gets bigger I feel they'll be able to quickly close the gap against these fast teams who are used to dominating relying solely on their speed. This would all be the result from building from the back.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 28, 2017)

Cool. Build out of the back...  imagine what the team could also do now if they learned other aspects of the game as well from an early age. I just get so aggravated when I see a player pass back to the goalie when his team already have set up an attack on their opponents goal...  because it's been drilled to death at practice. Now the whole team has to reset and build out again. Teach it, practice it, whatever..  but learn when not to do it either. Coaches also need to teach that part. To pass back to the goalie when there's no need is just dumb. Also switch the play from side to side without going to the goalie.. like they always do..  it's just a waste of time. And time and space is everything in soccer. The more time a player has the more he can work on his I.Q.  Passing to the goalie now lets the other team move forward on you. And if it's a bad pass on the goalie we'll now you just put pressure on your goalie for no apparent reason. Building out of the back is good. But knowing when and why is always better. And no one understands that part. They just copy the latest trends.


----------



## outside! (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> And time and space is everything in soccer...Passing to the goalie now lets the other team move forward on you.


Why would anyone pass back to the keeper and create space when they can just run into the bus?


----------



## UCLA BruWins (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes the kids on my son's team often don't know the context in which to do things. And yes I don't think the ball should always be played back to the keeper.  But at this point I trust that the coach knows more than me.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 28, 2017)

One of the other components of "building out of the back" is to retain possession by using all 11 of your players.  You try to manipulate your opponents into a position that will allow you numerical superiority when you get forward. 
By playing/building back, you hopefully move the opponent out of their defensive third. 
It does require above average skills to maintain possession (and composure) under pressure. 
The other thing about passing is this-  some people view passing as moving then all around. But really, the purpose of passing is to move your opponents around.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 29, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> View attachment 1352


put that spray away ! this is too entertaining!
a guy who was around before rondos, that's OLD
a guy who believes coaching does not matter , just put your kid on a team that is better then he is , that's priceless.
a guy who believes an 8 or 9 year old kid could cross the field to switch the attack without using his goalie ,  that's amazing
a guy with a team wouldn't play back ("when his team already have set up an attack on their opponents goal... ) from the back 1/3?  his team is already attacking the goal without the ball. that's a mistake
a guy whose kid doesn't  play Cal south ( does he play in SOCAL?) that makes sense actually .
and is his kid named Felicia? that's wrong ( I'm just sayin) but to each his own .
I'm loving IT.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 29, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> put that spray away ! this is too entertaining!
> a guy who was around before rondos, that's OLD
> a guy who believes coaching does not matter , just put your kid on a team that is better then he is , that's priceless.
> a guy who believes an 8 or 9 year old kid could cross the field to switch the attack without using his goalie ,  that's amazing
> ...


Also never play to your goalie unless they are hope solo


----------



## UCLA BruWins (Aug 29, 2017)

The funny thing about this thread is that I was actually going to start a thread about how most teams at all age groups only seem to play kickball and never play back.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 29, 2017)

timbuck said:


> By playing/building back, you hopefully move the opponent out of their defensive third.
> It does require above average skills to maintain possession (and composure) under pressure.
> The other thing about passing is this-  *some people view passing as moving then all around. But really, the purpose of passing is to move your opponents around.*


...some people view passing as moving *the ball around.* But really, the purpose of passing is to move your opponents around. 

Corrected the bold part. Damn thumbs.


----------

